# Company NOC for family sponsorship



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Is it legal for a company to deny the NOC and supporting paperwork for an employee to sponsor their family on a residence visa to the UAE? 

The employee has a Manager grade visa and a salary >AED 30k/month, so there is no issue with the statutory requirements. The company's logic is that it is distracting for the employee to have their family in the UAE and that the company PRO spends too much time dealing with family visa issues.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Legal or not I'd be resigning.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Legal or not I'd be resigning.


Indeed, that was my comment as well. 

However, resigning isn't always possible for everyone - especially with his wife and new child having already packed up everything back home and arrived in the UAE over the weekend. Everything was supposed to be organised until he went to the PRO today and was told of a "new policy".


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd suggest he goes to the Ministry of labour - or his wife does - and explain the situation to get their view. I have no idea whether it's legal or not.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I don't think a company is actually allowed to deny one's family to join the employee. So, go to the Ministry of Labor and tell them your situation and ask if it is illegal. If not, just get them to phone the company. Regardless of company policy or not, if it's not allowed it's not allowed.

Besides, I can't imagine every other employee in that company to be alone in UAE with their families at home...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I can imagine they can refuse to pay and to make the role 'single person' but if the employee wants to have their family with them and to support them, then it's none of the business of the company.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Since when do you need a NOC from your employer for this? When I was sorting out the visa for my wife and new born (born in UAE) the only thing required from my company was a salary certificate.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Slave traders. 

I cant recall having to get an NOC from the employer for sponsoring the family. Admittedly the company PRO worked on the visa (in AD), but if there was an NOC to be issued, I would have known.
In Dubai, the sponsor has to be physically present for the application. Even there I dont recall needing an NOC from the company. I didnt even need a salary certificate, as the official Arabic/ ENglish employment contract was enough.

Agree that it is not easy to resign immediately - but usually a good time to start looking.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just as an update, he spoke today with his HR Director and was told that the PRO has entirely misunderstood the new policy.

The company used to arrange to sponsor TOURIST visas for family members wishing to visit employees in the UAE (to save them the hassle of having to go to immigration/travel agency, place deposits, etc..). That is no longer being permitted as this was becoming a major distraction TO THE PRO and workload burden on the PRO, in addition to his regular duties. RESIDENCE visas for eligible family will continue to be processed. 

So he now has the necessary paperwork (the NOC from the company is required by the sponsor) and the lazy PRO is grudgingly planning to start the ball rolling tomorrow.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And i wonder what the nationality is of the pro? Hmmm, let me think for a second.

Hate laziness.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm sure the PRO understood it perfectly, but was in the running to win Bone Idle Idol.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

sm105 said:


> ...The company used to arrange to sponsor TOURIST visas for family members wishing to visit employees in the UAE (to save them the hassle of having to go to immigration/travel agency, place deposits, etc..)...


all things considered, this actually sounds like your company had a very generous and understanding policy so their people did not have to do running around for something that is clearly a value add to the employee... quite nice of them... and not something other companies usually do...

revised policy of only working on residence visas is practical and reasonable...


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

imac said:


> all things considered, this actually sounds like your company had a very generous and understanding policy so their people did not have to do running around for something that is clearly a value add to the employee... quite nice of them... and not something other companies usually do...


Not my company thankfully! We still have the policy that tourist visas for immediate family will be sponsored by company.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe they do not want to pay for the family visas? That would explain it, but they cannot deny you to bring your family over


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sm105 said:


> Not my company thankfully! We still have the policy that tourist visas for immediate family will be sponsored by company.


Thats pretty generous. Though these days I just apply online for my family through Etihad/ Emirates, but this would be a nice option to have.


----------

